# Sand-like substance at the entrance on a hive



## lalamus (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello all,
When I glanced over at my hive today, I saw something that looked like sand or fine sawdust at the entrance. I picked some up and it wasn't sandy at all, rather it felt damp and smelled like honey. My first thought was that it might be propolis, though I am mostly baffled. I am truly an amateur, but I have had this one hive for four years and this is the first time I see this. Any guidance would be helpful.














Thanks!
L


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

They are probably uncapping some honey to eat, so it's most likely wax. How is this hive's weight? You may want to feed if it is low.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

from the pictures it is most assuredly cappings. it has built up in the hive over time and the girls are doing spring cleaning. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## lalamus (Apr 6, 2015)

DPBsbees said:


> They are probably uncapping some honey to eat, so it's most likely wax. How is this hive's weight? You may want to feed if it is low.


A bit on the low side. I noticed the substance while I was out feeding it. Thanks for the letting me know!


----------



## lalamus (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks guys! You have really put my mind at rest. It had probably occurred in earlier years, but got blown away before I saw it. So much to learn, but also very rewarding.


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

Is that also some small white larva?


----------



## lalamus (Apr 6, 2015)

I didn't see any earlier, but I wasn't looking for them either. I'll take a closer look when the light's better, but it seem not to be the case. If it were, however, what might that indicate?


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

The picture of the landing board, to the right of the bee appears to have three small larva. The picture isn't quite clear enough to determine, but it appears to be. Which would most likely mean small hive beetle or wax moth larvae.


----------



## lalamus (Apr 6, 2015)

Well, I fear gezellig might be right. I pulled what would be the honey super of for an inspection, and on the bottom I found a number of larvae. I didn't have the time to pull up the larger brood boxes today, but I suspect the problem goes deeper in to the hive. I hoped at first they were bee larvae, but I now have a feeling that they are the dreaded beetle larvae. If so, is this treatable? The first picture is of a larva I pulled out of the end of a frame, the 2nd and 3rd of a frame and the last one is a view into the hive. Thanks everyone!


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

Those last pictures you showed are drone brood, very normal this time of year.


----------



## lalamus (Apr 6, 2015)

Definitely a relief. After looking at it for a while, the larva did start to look bee like. I don't know if this is the proper forum for this question, but this presents another problem. These drone larvae are at the base of a honey super, one I had intended to harvest. I hadn't put the queen extractor on yet, so does this mean that the queen has shifted to my honey super? If so, is there a way to lure her or switch her back to the large brood boxes? Should I just switch what appear to be the affected frames with with frames down below that don't have larva. Although I have had this hive for four years, it has been trouble free, so I am a bit at a loss. Thanks again!


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

Very normal this time of year. The bees build bridge comb between the top of one frame and the bottom of another. They have to walk between somehow. The queen lays drone eggs in the bridge comb because the frames because the foundation frames are worker size. She has no place to lay drone eggs other than in these inconspicuous places. And it's a sign of a healthy hive to have a certain amount of drone. You just have to scrape the comb and drone larva out of the way when opening your hive. 
As far as her laying in your honey super, the Queen can and often does. You can put her down in the lower boxes if you see her on inspection, you can swap the frames down and put an excluder or you can just wait and she often goes back down into the brood nest on her own.


----------



## lalamus (Apr 6, 2015)

Thank you! You guys go above and beyond, helping total strangers who would be completely lost without your advice. It is very much appreciated!


----------

